# visa for indonesian



## norman b (Nov 17, 2012)

My wife is from Indonesia, We wish to move to Portugal but I am told it is not possible because Portugal and Indonesia have no diplomatic ties. Is this correct?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your wife shouldn't have any problems if your a UK Citizen, you can move freely within EU, when you register your Residence here then you would register her under "unifaction of family" EU – Residence rights for non-EU relatives/non-registered partners - Your Europe plus she could enter EU Schengen countries of which Portugal is one on a Schengen Visa


----------

